# Burl trip again



## Mike1950 (Jul 29, 2021)

Did not log these but I did bag them this AM. Trailer full of dry Black ash burl. Always up for road trip. Especially when we get to see our little sweetheart. 10 months old. Taking them out to dinner tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 29, 2021)

What a cutie!


And no, I don't mean the burls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 29, 2021)

Burls are actually quite cute! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 30, 2021)

That makes a road trip take longer. You know you are supposed to hurry home so we can see what those burls look like inside...
Seriously though.
Awesome trip. Twofers are cool especially when you get to write off a visit to family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 30, 2021)

I look at that little girl's face and see a mischievousness "Just wait until I'm a little taller and faster and you'll see what sort of trouble I can get into, Grandpa."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2021)

That's just about the cutest little thing I've ever seen!

Oh, the wood is cool too.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2021)

Yep she is a hoot. Took her and her and her mom and others out to dinner last night. she is a character. I bet she was asleep 2 minutes after she got in car. Husband was working. Just means we have to go back. Today was our shortest day in 5 days- 396 miles.. The old guy is tired. More pictures tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 2, 2021)

265 lb burl ball

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> 265 lb burl ball
> View attachment 213499


How in the world did you happen on this? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 2, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> How in the world did you happen on this? Chuck


I am very persistent. And as the song goes "lookin for burl in all the right places" well a couple minor changes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Aug 3, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> 265 lb burl ball
> View attachment 213499


 Holy /&$!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 3, 2021)

Danged Mikey - Lil Mikey can only aspire - he could work all his life real hard and not come up with that!!!!!

Oh, how I miss watching my little girl grow up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2021)

Nice pine ball

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2021)

Tclem said:


> Nice pine ball


You must have OD'D on pine. You have pine tar on the brain. Tell ya what, go chase a horse on 4 wheeler and send pictures....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> You must have OD'D on pine. You have pine tar on the brain. Tell ya what, go chase a horse on 4 wheeler and send pictures....


That didn’t feel good last time. Leave me alone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2021)

Tclem said:


> That didn’t feel good last time. Leave me alone


" Leave me alone" this aint going to happen buddy- Yall are stuck with this yank.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

